# RVC Marroquinerie?!



## BruceYi (Mar 10, 2009)

Salut les cousins,

Je prends une chance... je cherche à acheter un bracelet en croco/alligator véritable pour une de mes montres... je veux par contre payer le moins cher possible (sans trop compromettre la qualité).

J'ai trouvé sur ebay un vendeur français RVC... a aussi un site web RVC marroquinerie... semble un peu connu des gens du FAM... 

Des commentaires/opinions/expériences de la part des WUS francos?

Merci!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BruceYi said:


> Salut les cousins,
> 
> Je prends une chance... je cherche à acheter un bracelet en croco/alligator véritable pour une de mes montres... je veux par contre payer le moins cher possible (sans trop compromettre la qualité).
> 
> ...


Salut Bruce,

Aucun soucis avec RVC (Rui Vicente Cardoso) ; c'est une adresse archi-connnue _dans le milieu_ :-!

J'ai personnellement plusieurs bracelets venant de chez lui. Il ne faut pas s'attendre à une qualité ABP, mais pour le prix, c'est très honorable.

Pour le sur-mesure, ça a l'air d'être un cran au-dessus |>

Je te mets en lien un exemple de bracelet croco (réalisé pour l'administrateur du site *MGN*) :

Montres pour Gens Normaux - Les Epicuriens du Tout • Voir le sujet - Carrera Sprint cadran blanc


----------



## BruceYi (Mar 10, 2009)

Salut Reno, merci de ta réponse: en fait, c'est justement ce bracelet qui m'a intéresse au travail de M. Cardoso... 

Cependant j'ai trouve un croco sur Amazon meilleur marche, et j'ai place commande; je vais devoir attendre un peu avant de commander chez RVC...


----------



## e29ville (Oct 28, 2007)

J'ai moi aussi essayé Cardoso pour ma Forget, aucuns soucis. Sachant que ses cuirs venaient du Portugal, j'ai essayé de trouver une source locale: Que nenni.


----------

